# Аkok`у присвоен статус MVP!!!



## iolka

*01.10.2012г. нашему Админу akok`у присвоен статус MVP от Microsoft в сфере Consumer Security.

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!:yess:arty:*​


----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю! Заслуженно!


----------



## Сашка

Поздравляю))


----------



## thyrex

УРАААА!!! Нашего полку прибыло :dance4:

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Severnyj

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Techno

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## regist

поздравляю !


----------



## S.R

Поздравляю! :clapping:


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## aidoqa

Поздравляю)


----------



## Arbitr

мои поздравлялки еще раз!!)


----------



## icotonev

Поздравляю!!! Молодец..!!!


----------



## Farger

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## sanches

Поздравляю!!!!!!


----------



## Кирилл

мои поздравления!
это не просто статус: медаль лидера-погоны команде.


----------



## Sfera

Поздравляю !


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю! Заслужил!


----------



## Mila

Костя, молодец! Поднять с нуля, развить и самое главное, собрать супер команду единомышленников! Поздравляю от всей души!


----------



## Sergei

pozdravliaju


----------



## oleg7

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Hotab

ого, какая новость) Поздравляю)


----------



## Stas1969

Мои поздравления!


----------



## Mistik

Поздравляю!!!!!


----------



## OKshef

Костя! Мои поздравления!!!


----------



## edde

Как всегда опаздываю с поздравлениями, но поздравляю сердечно  Молодец и умница!


----------



## Саныч

Вот молодца! Поздравляю от души! Так держать!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Поздравляю от всей души!!!


----------



## akok

Спасибо большое всем за поздравления!

Сегодня получил посылку:
http://safezone.cc/forum/album.php?albumid=52


----------



## shestale

Если я правильно понял, то и коробка персональная, на коробке фото получателя?)))


----------



## akok

shestale написал(а):


> Если я правильно понял, то и коробка персональная, на коробке фото получателя?


Коробка стандартная без фото получателя


----------



## Кирилл

*akok* в том халатике?!...было бы прикольно...
сорри,я разглядел-это рубашка и пояс...


----------



## Grizzle

Молодец! Так держать.


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю.


----------



## Drongo

Классно. Можно теперь начинать делать отображение специальных персональных статусов к дополнению основного. Будет здорово, пусть знают наших. :good2:

Поздравляю )))


----------



## mik-a-el

Очень достойное звание! Поздравляю


----------



## Ip_MEN

Круто! Поздравляю!!!


----------



## shestale

akoK написал(а):


> Коробка стандартная без фото получателя


А я подумал, что это твой лик там изображен


----------



## Tiare

Поздравляю!:victory:


----------



## vasilina

очень круто!! Мои опоздавшие поздравления!!


----------



## zirreX

Поздравляю!


----------



## CERBER

Мои поздравления и пожелания продолженя, не останавливаться на достигнутом.


----------



## Phoenix

Круто !!!


----------



## Mila

* нашему Админу akok подтвержден статус MVP от Microsoft в сфере Consumer Security.

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!:yess:arty:*​


----------



## OKshef

Молодец! Поздравляю!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!


----------



## Sandor

Заслуженно, поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sfera

Поздравляю!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю.


----------



## Matias

Поздравляю.


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю!:victory:


----------



## Dragokas

Мое почтение.
Поздравляю :good2:


----------



## vgrnt

Поздравляю!:good2:
Обязательно при случае обращусь за советом :mail1:


----------



## Ip_MEN

Ух ты. Круто! Мои поздравления!!!


----------



## machito

Поздравляю!!! :yess:


----------

